# Seagate 7200.11 hard drive fixes



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If anyone here has a Seagate hard drive with sd15 firmware, be advised the drive may lock up at anytime. 

Here's the link to firmware updates for the affected drives. Check your model number and download the appropriate file.

Here's a link to a customer who went through Seagate to get the drive fixed.

And lastly, if your drive has gone belly up already and you're unhappy with Seagate's response (as I was), here's a link to a way to fix it. I can confirm that this does work. :T

It took Seagate 3 days to respond to my customer support request. By that time I had already ordered a cable to fix the drive myself and the cable arrived the next day (today). It took about 15 minutes to fix the drive including customizing the wires. 

If you get nothing else out of this, back up your stuff!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad you got your drive operational again mech!

To confirm, this fix kept all the data on the drive intact correct?


Just a general comment on backing up data on a hard drive - while it has always been a good idea to do so when the data is hard or impossible to replace, I have had problems over the years with what device to back up TO! I have backed data up to floppies (bad idea), two different types of streaming tape (not reliable, perhaps just my experience), recordable DVD (lost 100 movies due to the discs not being playable 6 months later!!!), and CD (these work).

I'll start a new thread about this, please post any replies to my comment above to that thread and leave this one to deal with the 7200.11 drives. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Harpmaker said:


> Glad you got your drive operational again mech!
> 
> To confirm, this fix kept all the data on the drive intact correct?


Yepper! The Raid stripe was complete and intact. :T I'm backing it up to another drive at the moment. Then it's time for me to hit the road.


----------

